# Dog Island



## Msteele (Jul 14, 2010)

I got some good fishing info to try near the island(Dog).  I'm staying on SGI and it looks like about a 20 mile ride from the island in the boat.  Is there a safer and better way to get a boat in the water and fish that area?  Ramps?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## oldcsm (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dog Island Ramp*

Found this on the web about Dog Island ramps.....

Ramps: Free public ramp located on Marine Street in Carrabelle (limited parking). Alternate: Dockside Marina in Carrabelle (Inexpensive fees for launch and parking, free ice included in launch fee, great management). Both the public and the Dockside Marina ramps are wide and well maintained and have a deep water channel at end of concrete ramps. The public ramp is a double and the Dockside Marina ramp is a single.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 14, 2010)

The public ramp in Carrabelle is a VERY good and new ramp. It's a two seater and moves traffic along nicely. The ramp at Dockside Marina on Timber Island has a nasty short drop-off and has claimed more than one trailer. There is a ramp at C-Quarters in Carrabelle on US 98, but it's dicey, at best. It says for commercial fishermen only, but just give them the middle finger salute and use it if you want. That's what I've done in the past. There is also a pay ramp ($10) in Lanark at the old Village Mart/Lanark Yacht Club. However, unless you are familiar with the channel around Lanark Reef it's best to put in at Carrabelle and run the river to East Pass. Carrabelle and Dog Island are my home waters, so if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mac (Jul 19, 2010)

grouper sandwich said:


> There is a ramp at C-Quarters in Carrabelle on US 98, but it's dicey, at best. It says for commercial fishermen only, but just give them the middle finger salute and use it if you want. .



I have noticed that sign and wandered if and who would enforce "for commercial only"???
So you never had any problems using this ramp???

I have noticed many vehicles parked that didn't appear commercial 

With Timber island closed it sure gets hard to find a parking place over at the public ramp.

Thanks for the help


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 19, 2010)

That "salute" might gitcha a knuckle sammich! Some of us ol' boys are kinda tuff.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you need a Charter Captian my Dad is a local down there and fishes out of Carabelle and Lanark.  They have been killing the fish sround dog island and the grouper bite has been stron off shore.  

Dog Island has a ton of good fishing around it.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 19, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> That "salute" might gitcha a knuckle sammich! Some of us ol' boys are kinda tuff.



Ain't skeert!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 19, 2010)

grouper sandwich said:


> Ain't skeert!



  What part of New York City you from?


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

New yoke city!!!   "git a rope"


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 21, 2010)

Tide-Dancer said:


> New yoke city!!!   "git a rope"



Hush up Chuck and run down to C'Quarters and slap Max around for me. And tell Millard I said hello.


----------

